

SPARKL – automate life's little tasks - emilyhier
http://sparkl.io/#/main

======
zimpenfish
I'd suggest the "About" page needs a lot more text and description and
examples - I'm not going to sign up on some vague prose promising some kind of
IFTTT-like with unknown services and rules.

